

Ask HN: How much would you pay for the domain test.com? - heelhook


======
Varkiil
I would pay about 15$ and two bowls of ramen.

But this is not the price resellers are asking for...

[http://dnpric.es/stats/stats-by-length/?sl=4](http://dnpric.es/stats/stats-
by-length/?sl=4)

~~~
ponyous
I don't get why people pay $7mil for a domain and abandon the website later.
Check beer.com, it doesn't work at all.

~~~
flippant
They'll sell it to someone else for more.

------
dylanjermiah
Not what I would pay, but from what I've observed 4 letter words usually go
anywhere from 50k-1mil+.

------
tobylane
I would pay nothing. A nefarious advertiser would probably pay above $100k.

------
ddorian43
3.5$

